# Review: Ebel 1911 Discovery Chronograph



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

I will not lie, it was by fluke that i discovered and ended up with this watch. It was not even on my radar until I saw a wrist shot and then instantly fell for it. The watch has a youthful look too it, a rugged look that blends seamlessly with class and style that I think balances things just right. Ebel is a major brand but but its place in the industry seems to be mixed among hobbyists. As a part of the Movado group, I feel they are not always afforded the same respect as some of the older houses (Omega, Breitling etc.) and are viewed as a fashion brand. I'm not sure this is justified given the amount of in house work they do. Its hard to snub a brand making in house movement when many of our favourites are using ebauches routinely. I believe they have shown a lasting presence in the industry with a taste for innovation and we can expect their presence to grow.

MSRP is a whopping $4500 on this piece, gray market checks will quickly show deep discounts are available. This sort of feel good marketing in letting you tell friends you have a $5k piece and neglect to tell them a couple thousand were discounted on the spot is one I'm not a fan of. Excusing that, it at least has a feel of a very expensive piece. The watch has a substantial weight to it. The bracelet finishing is easily on par with the Breitling Pro II, and I don't say that lightly as I consider it my benchmark for excellent bracelet workmanship. The link screws are fantastic, thick with good machine work on the screw portion, single piece rather than two parts for extra points. The lug ends are fantastically very tight to reduce unwanted play and novel in their design. The bracelet design itself is somewhat unique, playing with some of the "wave" patterns on past bracelets I suspect was part of the deign plan but they've reviving it and made it new. The curves are nice on the eye and match well with the case curves and play in nice with wonderfully rounded edges and brushed surfacing. The links interact very smoothly and the rounded feel is both interesting and appealing. All of this is important to me as I've seen too many remakes of the same of bracelets (i.e.oyster)

The dial design is lovely, even if its not novel. I feel its clean in its arrangement for a chronograph, the high polish to all the markers is fantastic and the depth of each of the indices showing an attention to detail and workmanship. The gray chronograph rings add to a nice colour transition over a stark black on white field. I love day plus date chronographs and Ebel has done well in my books to do so here, the Valjoux chronograph arrangement here is nothing special but I like the arrangement better than many other Ebel chronograph designs even if I'm not 100% cognisant of why.

Timekeeping was spot on, gaining less than a second a day is more than can be asked for, even if the Chronometer grade is the highest found in the Valjoux 7750. This model does not have an in house movement but the 7750 is one of long tradition and a pleasure to own, enjoy that famous wobble, its as per usual.

Size 43mm in diameter and the beefy crowns add a fair bit of extra presence. Design is sporty and youthful but classy enough to dress up without difficulty. Screw down crown is somewhat novel, it lines up to keep the Ebel signature the same each time. 100m WR matches sport theme well.

All in all, this watch exceeded my expectations. I feel the design was well done, its more novel than at first glance, holding it in hand will allow one to appreciate some of these nuances. Perhaps this blend of a clean traditional dial with some novel bracelet and case designs allow for the look to break away from the heard without risking being dated in a hurry. The fit and finish was top notch, given what these can be found at on the used or even gray market, I think they represent an excellent value.

Enjoy!


----------



## patrickshagel (Sep 9, 2010)

In addition, sophisticated models are available automotive steel bracelets paired with strong men strap decorated with comfortable black rubber sporting wheel designs.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Great review of a fantastic watch!


----------



## Xpert37 (Nov 22, 2010)

Great review! I just bought this 1911 Discovery Chrono. Is it true that you can't substitute the bracelet with straps?


----------



## Drez (May 17, 2008)

I can't say for sure but I very much doubt this, you can see the screws that would release the end pieces. I suspect you can't swap with a typical spring bar tool, but the case is no doubt the same for both strap and bracelet versions so both strap and bracelet would work.


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Many thanks. Your review helped me to decide to buy one of these. My only concern is there appears to be no half links and no other means of making small adjustments. Is that true? I like my bracelet watches a little snug....don't like them rolling on my wrist.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
NOT true. You can replace the bracelet with a leather or rubber strap, but due to their unique (and pita) attachment system, they must be Ebel straps purchased from a AD.

heb



Xpert37 said:


> Great review! I just bought this 1911 Discovery Chrono. Is it true that you can't substitute the bracelet with straps?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I have several Ebels and regard them as among the most underrated watches on the market, at least in the USA. Their build quality, fit-and-finish, reputation and extras are comparable to all of the A-list _manufactures_. I was torn between the 1911 Discovery and the larger BTR. In the end, I felt 43mm was more prudent than the 44.5mm BTR, particularly since, as the OP pointed out, the crown and pushers add quite a bit to the dimensions.

I love this watch! I have flipped close to 30 watches in the last year, including some very high-end watches, and I have not been tempted to flip this one. Every time I yearn from something new and think I need to "thin" the collection to pay for it, I hold this wonderful Ebel, wear it for a day and realize anew that I never could part with it.

Great review. To it I add a fervent "Amen!"

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Panos77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi.
Excellent review, helped a lot!!!
Can anyone post some pictures with the watch worn on his/her wrist? Because I am considering to purchase it soon and I like watches which are looking bold (not too small) on my wrist.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Stay tuned. I'll have one up later today.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Panos77 said:


> Hi.
> Excellent review, helped a lot!!!
> Can anyone post some pictures with the watch worn on his/her wrist? Because I am considering to purchase it soon and I like watches which are looking bold (not too small) on my wrist.
> Thanks in advance!


As promised, here is a wrist shot of my Ebel 1911 Discovery Chronograph. Enjoy!


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Panos77 said:


> Hi.
> Excellent review, helped a lot!!!
> Can anyone post some pictures with the watch worn on his/her wrist? Because I am considering to purchase it soon and I like watches which are looking bold (not too small) on my wrist.
> Thanks in advance!


Great review, i couldn't have said any better... love mine! :-!

Hi Panos, i have a 7-1/2" wrist.


----------



## Panos77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks, I will think about your offer.


----------



## Panos77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Can anyone post wrist fotos for the black version of EBEL 1911 Discovery chronometer?


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

That would be nice to see wrist shots of the black version as well. I think that it may be the better looking watch.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

lgking said:


> That would be nice to see wrist shots of the black version as well. I think that it may be the better looking watch.


 Here ya go....


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Apr 19, 2009)

Even if it is an older model, I would like to share this one with you


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

David Kleinfeld said:


> Even if it is an older model, I would like to share this one with you


This is the original 1911 chronograph. In its solid gold version, it was worn by Don Johnson in every season of "Miami Vice." Since his character was an undercover cop posing as a major drug player, he apparently desired to display a bit more panache that other drug lords who might sport, say, a Rolex President. ;-)

The 1911 chronograph featured the Ebel calibre 137 movement, which was produced out of a joint development between Ebel and Ulysse Nardin (the result for UN was their cal. 32). The movement was (barely) based on the Lemania 1340 ... according to most accounts, fewer than a dozen parts of the 1340 remained in the new movements. Whether Ebel has retained the capacity to manufacture this movement in-house I cannot say, although my understanding is that UN does produce its cal. 32 in-house.


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Apr 19, 2009)

iinsic said:


> This is the original 1911 chronograph. In its solid gold version, it was worn by Don Johnson in every season of "Miami Vice." Since his character was an undercover cop posing as a major drug player, he apparently desired to display a bit more panache that other drug lords who might sport, say, a Rolex President. ;-)
> 
> The 1911 chronograph featured the Ebel calibre 137 movement, which was produced out of a joint development between Ebel and Ulysse Nardin (the result for UN was their cal. 32). The movement was (barely) based on the Lemania 1340 ... according to most accounts, fewer than a dozen parts of the 1340 remained in the new movements. Whether Ebel has retained the capacity to manufacture this movement in-house I cannot say, although my understanding is that UN does produce its cal. 32 in-house.


Thank you.

Having done some researches on my own I found this article on it: Old school - Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph | Monochrome Watches 

According to it, it seems that at least earlier models of the watch featured El Primero movements and judging by the motion glide of the second hand on my watch, I would tend to believe it is powered by El Primero (unless the caliber 137 is also running at 36.000 vibrations per hour).

:think: I wonder whether you would know any reference chart to date an ebel watch by its serial number? I cant rely on the purchase date since i bought mine just a couple of days ago and the dealer who sold it to me had apparently very little knowledge in the brand. 

Thank you J


----------



## Reginald432 (Dec 20, 2011)

Can anyone post wrist fotos for the black version of EBEL 1911 Discovery chronometer?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

David Kleinfeld said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Having done some researches on my own I found this article on it: Old school - Ebel Sport Classic Chronograph | Monochrome Watches
> 
> ...


You might be thinking of Ebel's calibre 136, a chronograph based on Zenith's El Primero calibre 400. I have not been aware of their use of the cal. 136 in at least six years (probably not since the calibre 137 was completed).

As for a list of serial numbers and/or production information, I have never seen anything along those lines. Perhaps you could write to MGI (Ebel's parent) and make that inquiry: [email protected]

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Reginald432 said:


> Can anyone post wrist fotos for the black version of EBEL 1911 Discovery chronometer?​


​
Post #16, above. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## David Kleinfeld (Apr 19, 2009)

iinsic said:


> You might be thinking of Ebel's calibre 136, a chronograph based on Zenith's El Primero calibre 400. I have not been aware of their use of the cal. 136 in at least six years (probably not since the calibre 137 was completed).
> 
> As for a list of serial numbers and/or production information, I have never seen anything along those lines. Perhaps you could write to MGI (Ebel's parent) and make that inquiry: [email protected]
> 
> ...


Many thanks Rob, I will follow your advise.


----------



## Littvay (Sep 13, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Great review, i couldn't have said any better... love mine! :-!
> 
> Hi Panos, i have a 7-1/2" wrist.


I wonder, is this the same watch that Overstock is selling here? The chronograph dials look grey on the picture here but look black on Overstock's photos. Anyone have any insight?

Ebel 1911 Discovery Men's Automatic Chronograph Watch | Overstock.com


----------



## astateofbliss (May 9, 2013)

Littvay said:


> I wonder, is this the same watch that Overstock is selling here? The chronograph dials look grey on the picture here but look black on Overstock's photos. Anyone have any insight?
> 
> Ebel 1911 Discovery Men's Automatic Chronograph Watch | Overstock.com


Anyone have any insight on the overstock link posted above? Is this the same watch?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

astateofbliss said:


> Anyone have any insight on the overstock link posted above? Is this the same watch?


Yes, it is the same watch. Ebel never produced any of the Discovery chronos with panda dials (although they did produce some in the 1911 line).

I'm surprised these watches still are available new, since it has been a while since Ebel discontinued them. And, now, they focus almost exclusively on women's watches, having sold their cal. 137 chronograph movement (designs, production equipment, etc.) to Ulysse-Nardin, who produces their cal. 32 from the same Lemania base. I believe Ebel uses ETA calibres for the few men's watches they still produce.


----------



## Luboss (Dec 6, 2014)

Drez and All - hello from Bratislava, Slovakia.

I am owner of this nice watch, however currently having an issue with the crown - it is broken most likely as rather than setting time/date and "charging" the watch machine (sorry for the terminology) the main crown can be pulled out completely. and all settings are just not possible.

When googling I found similar issues e.g. here:
Help! Broken crown on my Ebel 1911 Discovery! - Other Brands Area - RWG Forum

May I ask you for advice? Should I speak to the ordinary watchmaker? To send it to Germany to an authorised service would be expensive as hell I assume. Any experience with this particular issue? Or with service price in general?

Thanks so much in advance.

Lubos


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Luboss said:


> Drez and All - hello from Bratislava, Slovakia.
> 
> I am owner of this nice watch, however currently having an issue with the crown - it is broken most likely as rather than setting time/date and "charging" the watch machine (sorry for the terminology) the main crown can be pulled out completely. and all settings are just not possible.
> 
> ...


Most likely you will have to send the watch to an Ebel authorized repair facility. Ebel is like Breitling - hands are attached in such a way that they usually are destroyed during removal, necessitating replacement (and, hence, an Ebel parts account). Independent watchmakers I know will not even open an Ebel because of that. And, as you surmised, Ebel-authorized service is not cheap. In the US, an overhaul on a VJ7750 (which is used in the 1911 Discovery chrono) will cost about as much as SSC repair to a similar Omega calibre (e.g.-cal. 1164), or between $700-1,000.

Ebel did offer training/testing and a parts accounts to independent watchmakers, presumably here and abroad. I have not tracked any down, and there is not - to my knowledge - any kind of listing that identifies these watchmakers. Factory-authorized service centers can be found here: Ebel | Customer Service | Parts and Service


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice watch but $4500 is a bit too much for a 7750.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

scosmoss said:


> Nice watch but $4500 is a bit too much for a 7750.


As pointed out, they never sold for anywhere near that in the US. Bear in mind, though, that this watch has a COSC movement, applied markers, AR applied both inside and outside the crystal (which is why it has that almost invisible look), and really impeccable craftsmanship. That said, I think I paid about $1500 for the white dial version and about $1200 for the black dial version. The only real negative about them is the service costs, since you have to send them to an Ebel service center (there's one near me in Miami). But any chrono will be expensive to repair.

One other aspect of the 7750s is their thickness, but Ebel did a superb job of keeping the overall case height within reason. Definitely the thinnest chrono I ever owned with a 7750.

In the end, 43mm watches became too big for me. I prefer 36-40mm now.


----------



## Showmecw (Feb 22, 2014)

Great review!


----------

